# Can't remember This Rc Car



## Roma (Nov 2, 2014)

people I need help, about a decade or so ago there used to be this cool rc toy which came with a small red car and a big black car. The small red car is battery rechargeable and is very quick. The black car didn't work until this red car would drive into the back of the black car and acting as the main engine to drive and manuver the black car.

Anyone know what this toy was called, I really want to get it again if there still out there cause I literally cannot find any info about them and my parents threw it out long ago.


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

never heard about this rc toy?


----------



## Alessandro Ginkel (Jan 9, 2015)

unique car, never heard before. suggest post a pic to help us easily know your described car. can't wait to see


----------

